# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Tips om te bewegen bij lage rugpijn - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Tips om te bewegen bij lage rugpijn*

Hieronder zijn enkele tips qua houding en oefeningen die je kunt doen als je een zere onderrug hebt. De meeste tips kun je ook doen als je geen last meer hebt van je rug. Er zijn ook enkele tips omtrent het sporten wannneer de rugpijn over is.

*Houding*
- Probeer tillen zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. Als je dan toch iets van de grond af tilt is het belangrijk dat je door de knieën gaat. Houdt dan je rug recht. Daardoor zet je kracht met je bovenbenen en belast je je onderrug minder.
- Wanneer je tassen draagt, de inhoud verdelen over twee tassen. Op die manier draag je in balans en blijf je beter rechtop lopen.
- Om in bed te gaan liggen kun je het beste eerst gaan zitten met de voeten over de rand. Dan ga je op je zij liggen en kun je eventueel op je rug gaan draaien. Op die manier ga je ook uit je bed.
- Als je in bed ligt en je kunt niet een pijnloze houding vinden, kun je het beste op je rug gaan liggen. Leg dan onder je knieën twee kussens. Op je zij liggen met half opgetrokken benen kan ook helpen. 
- Wanneer je gaat zitten is een rechte rugleuning met armleuningen het beste. Je kunt dan steun vinden bij de armleuningen om te gaan zitten en te gaan staan. Waneer je gaat staan kun je naar het puntje van de stoel schuivelen, je zet 1 been voor en 1 been iets onder de stoel. Houdt hierbij de rug ook recht.
- Wanneer je in de auto stapt, ga dan aart zitten met de benen buitenboord. Ga dan met de benen en rug tegelijk een kwartslag draaien. Op deze manier stap je ook uit de auto. Je voorkomt dan dat je je rug tegelijk buigt en draait. 

*Oefeningen*
Rustoefening
Zoek een stoel op. Ga op je rug liggen met de billen tegen de stoel aan. Leg de benen op het zitvlak van de stoel en blijf zo 15 minuten liggen. Je voelt dat je rug zich gaat ontspannen.

Rekoefeningen
- Ga op je rug liggen met gestrekte benen. Til 1 been op houdt dit 10 tellen vast. Dan leg je rustig je been weer op de grond en til de andere been op. Dit doe je 10 keer.
- Ga op je rug liggen met gebogen knieën en met de voeten op de grond. Draai de knieën rustig naar links en houdt de rug op de grond. Na 10 tellen doe je de voeten weer plat op de grond en ga rustig met de knieën naar rechts draaien. Na 10 tellen draai je weer terug en dit herhaal je 10 keer.

Heupoefening
Ga op je rug liggen met gebogen knieën en met de voeten op de grond. Span je billen aan en til je heupen omhoog. Je onderrug komt dan van de grond. Houdt dit 10 tellen vast en leg je rug weer terug op de grond met gespannen billen. Ontspan ze 1 tel en til je heupen weer de omhoog. Herhaal dit 10 keer. 

Buikspieroefeningen
- Ga op je rug liggen met gebogen knieën en met de voeten op de grond. Leg de handen in je nek. Span je buik en bilspieren aan en kom iets omhoog met je bovenlijf. Wanneer het niet lukt om met je bovenlijf omhoog te komen, is alleen aanspanning voldoende. Herhaal dit 10 keer.
- Ga op je rug liggen met gebogen knieën en met de voeten op de grond. Leg de handen in je nek. Til je linkerbeen op en raak met je rechterelleboog je linkerknie aan. Ga dan weer in de beginpositie. Til je rechterbeen op en raak met je linkerelleboog je rechterknie aan. Ga weer in de beginpositie en heraal dit 10 keer.

Zorg bij beide oefeningen ervoor dat je geen kracht zet met je armen. Ze dienen er alleen voor om je nek te ondersteunen.

Rugoefening
Ga op je buik liggen met gestrekte armen langs je lichaam en gestrekte benen. Til de armen en benen tegelijk iets op en houdt dit 10 tellen vast. Leg ze weer op de grond en na een minuut herhaal je de oefening. Dit doe je 10 keer.

Zorg, bij de oefeningen die je liggend doet, ervoor dat je op de vloer ligt. Dit kan ook op een yogamatje. Het is de bedoeling dat het een harde ondergrond is, zodat je alles uit de oefeningen kunt halen. Als je de oefeningen op bed doet, veert het matras teveel mee met je lichaam en kun je juist meer last krijgen van je rug. 

*Sporten*
Het beste is om sporten te doen die een bepaalde ritme oproepen. Ze kunnen beter niet ruw zijn waarbij je krampachtige bewegingen maakt.

Sporten die je kunt doen
- Zwemmen
- Wandelen
- Fietsen

Sporten die je beter niet kunt doen
- Joggen
- Racketsporten
- Kanovaren
- Roeien
- Judo
- Worstelen
- Gewichtheffen
- Trampolinespringen

*Links bij dit artikel*
- e-gezondheid.be 
- gezondheid.be 
- gezondheid.be

----------


## zimonzlot

Als fysiotherapeut kan ik een heel boek over schrijven over rugklachten, maar ik zal het kort houden.

Zojuist heb ik aandachtig de bovenstaande artikelen gelezen. Wat me opvalt is er teveel in zijn algemeenheid wordt gepraat en er te weinig nuance inzit. Er zijn tal van diverse rugklachten en hebben ieder zo zijn eigen behandeling nodig. Bij bepaalde (bijv: ischias) rugklachten is het zelfs helemaal niet verstandig om je rug te gaan rekken.

----------


## afra1213

Wanneer de nieren storen kan dit ook rug pijn geven, aan rechterzijde pijn kan ook zijn van
de rechternier en links van de linkernier

----------


## IngeKS

Meer dan de helft (52.4%) van de werkende Nederlanders heeft last van rug- en nekklachten. Bij 49.5% ontstaat deze tijdens het werk. Een op de drie Nederlanders moet (leuke) dingen laten als sporten en hobby's vanwege rug- en nekklachten. Dit blijkt uit recentelijk onderzoek van ThermaCare (http://www.thermacarewerktvan9tot5.nl/onderzoek/). 

Bewegen is inderdaad heel belangrijk. Hoe langer in dezelfde houding, des te meer kans op klachten. 

Een andere tip zijn zelfverwarmende kompressen. Deze kun je tijdens je werk of dagelijkse activiteiten onder je kleren dragen. Ze bevatten warmte-elementen gevuld met natuurlijke ingrediënten. Zodra de verpakking geopend wordt, komen de elementen in aanraking met zuurstof waardoor ze warm worden. Dit zorgt voor langdurige therapeutische warmte die pijnverlichting geeft.

Wij vinden het belangrijk, dat je kunt blijven sporten en willen daarbij helpen. 

Je kunt hier een gratis sample voor zelfverwarmende kompressen aanvragen http://www.thermacarewerktvan9tot5.nl/

Inge Kaars Sijpesteijn namens ThermaCare

----------


## christel1

Ha ik zwem graag en ik wandel graag dus dat zijn momenteel de ideale sporten voor mij want ik heb rugklachten, zowel nek als onderrug. 
Moet wel zeggen heb vroeger al de sporten gedaan die niet goed zijn voor de rug, heel intensief, nl volleybal, turnen, tennis, ping pong.... 
Waar ik me vooral heel erg kan aan ergeren, als je sommige kinderen naar school ziet gaan dan hebben ze meestal een rugzak op hun rug die minstens 10 kilo weegt, echt een enorme rugzak voor nog relatief jonge kinderen. Natuurlijk ze hebben normaal gezien 8 vakken per dag, een map en een boek voor elk vak en ook nog een bloknote om hun nota's op te schrijven.. Ouders zouden kinderen meer moeten aansporen om een klein reisvaliesje mee te nemen naar school en daar al hun schoolspullen insteken ipv alles op hun rug te dragen maar dat is niet hip, de winkelketens die tassen verkopen zouden daar beter wat meer aandacht aan besteden en de rugzakken uitrusten met wieltjes.... en ook zie je veel jongeren zelfs met de fiets hun rugzak op de rug dragen terwijl ze die even goed op hun bagagedrager kunnen vastbinden en dan ook gemakkelijker kunnen fietsen. 
Sporten is natuurlijk gezond maar welk deel van de mensen hebben op latere leeftijd veel problemen met hun gewrichten ? Hevige sporters.... en die zie je dus heel veel bij orthopedisten (is hun grootste bron van inkomsten) en bij fysiotherapeuten en kinesisten... 
Ik sportte toen ik jong was ongeveer 12 à 15 uur per week en dat zal duidelijk wel te veel geweest zijn hoor, mijn nek is kapot en mijn onderrug is ook naar de wippen... en nu moet ik daar ook de gevolgen van dragen... spijtig genoeg dus want ik hou heel erg van toestelturnen enzo...

----------


## Flogiston

Toen ik begin 20 was, had ik lage rugklachten. Soms zo erg dat ik niet eens mijn sokken en schoenen kon aantrekken - en ik was nog maar nauwelijks de 20 gepasseerd...

Wat bij mij enorm heeft geholpen, is roeien. Ik ben gaan roeien bij een roeivereniging. Eerst op een laag inspanningsniveau: bij mijn vereniging werd sterk op de roeitechniek gelet, en de kracht en snelheid kwamen pas veel later.

Daardoor ben ik in beweging gekomen, en heb ik heel geleidelijk een "spiercorset" gekweekt in het gebied van de onderrug en de buik. Nu hangt mijn bovenlichaam als het ware in dat spiercorset, en drukt niet meer het volle gewicht op die arme wervels.

Het mooie van roeien is dat je het prima op een laag inspanningsniveau kunt doen.

Later, nadat de techniek goed was, ben ik met meer kracht gaan roeien. Tegenwoordig roei ik zelfs nationale wedstrijden, en dat betekent een half uur lang de maximale kracht leveren. Het mooie van roeien is dat je enorme krachten kunt leveren, maar dat er nooit schokken optreden. De hele beweging is vloeiend. Bij hardlopen, voetbal en tennis is dat heel anders, daar heb je continu schokken.

Wat wel van belang is: een instructeur die zorgt dat je techniek goed is. Met een slechte techniek kun je je gewrichten kapot roeien, met een goede techniek bouw je juist je spieren en je conditie op en worden de gewrichten uiteindelijk ontlast in plaats van belast.

----------

